# 1911 - "Cocked and Locked"



## Guest

I found this excellent online article about the 1911 "Cocked and Locked" question... Is "Cocked and Locked" Dangerous?

Thought I'd pass it along.

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/tech/cockedandlocked.htm


----------



## Hal8000

Good article! 
When I carried the 1911, it was in condition 1. 
Personally, I think condition 2 to be the most dangerous way to carry a 1911, just because you have to lower the hammer onto a loaded chamber and that, in my mind is a very dangerous step... :roll:


----------



## DennyCrane

Hal8000 said:


> Good article!
> When I carried the 1911, it was in condition 1.
> Personally, I think condition 2 to be the most dangerous way to carry a 1911, just because you have to lower the hammer onto a loaded chamber and that, in my mind is a very dangerous step... :roll:


I agree with you on this one.


----------



## cigarlover

The answer is no .......


The 1911 was made to be carried cocked and locked. It has 3 safety features. Slide safety, grip safety, and the final- trigger pull. The odds of an accidental discharge are so low that they more than likely can't be computed. Think about it- The glock has 1 safety feature- thats pulling the trigger. All the modern pistols are coming with firing pin safeties so they can't discharge, even if dropped on the ground while loaded. Cocked and locked just looks unsafe but it's not.


----------



## spacedoggy

Correction the Glock has three safeties Trigger safety, Drop safety and Firing pin safety. As for the 1911, I was an MP during the early 70's and always carried lock and cocked. I've seen a lot of them go off at the clearing barrel due to the ones that thought condition two was best. I do remember a manual that stated if you carry with one in the chamber and you bring the hammer down then there is a fourth saftey which is to bring the hammer back just a little and it will lock in place. If you have a gov't model you should have this. I would never use it.


----------



## Ala Dan

Condition 1, is how I always carry _any_ 1911 style .45 ACP. As
has been stated, it is the quickest and safest way too swing into a
confrontation when time is of crictical importance. I also keep one
of my 1911's at hand for any home defense scenarios. However,
it is widely known that all perps understand the "universal language"
of the 12 gague pump action shotgun, as a first line of home D'. :-D


----------



## Hal8000

I dearly loves my pistols, but given the chance, I grabs my shotgun first... :smt098


----------



## raveneap

Excellent article. As a long time shooter but relatively new to the 1911 family, it made a lot of sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie

+1 on cocked and locked. :smt038


----------



## Delta Force

*Cocked and locked*

I always carry my 1911's in condition one.It is the correct way to carry them and the only way that I will.It is not unsafe to carry them in this way unless you have had some bad custom work done to yours.


----------



## scooter

*Condition 1*

Anything less than cocked and locked means you have an expensive club if you need it in a hurry... :roll:


----------



## 1911driver

*C & L*

Condition #1 is the way to safely and properly carry a 1911. The thing that freaks most of the ignorant and uniniatiated..is that they see the hammer cocked back and think OMG..that gun is ready to fire...!! That is a terribly dangerous situation...!! Alittle education in this area goes along way toward disspelling alot of this type of ignorance...


----------



## jwkimber45

*Re: Condition 1*



scooter said:


> Anything less than cocked and locked means you have an expensive club if you need it in a hurry... :roll:


+1


----------



## maverick9614

*Re: Condition 1*



scooter said:


> Anything less than cocked and locked means you have an expensive club if you need it in a hurry... :roll:


If you don't mind, I think I just found my new signature.


----------



## scooter

*Re: Condition 1*



maverick9614 said:


> scooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything less than cocked and locked means you have an expensive club if you need it in a hurry... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, I think I just found my new signature.
Click to expand...

Doesnt bother me...I think I probably stole it from someone else years ago :-D :-D


----------



## Dragon

I agree with everyone else. Cocked and Locked. There shouldn't even be any other way. I have a friend that carries his 1911 in Condition 3 because he says he figures he will have to engage the bad guy in an unarmed manner first while drawing his pistol, racking the slide, and firing. I asked him what if he only has one hand to draw, rack and fire. He didn't have an answer. The 1911 was designed to be carried in condition 1 and I think Mr. Browning knew a little more about firearms than me, so I will stick with his design.


----------



## progun47

spacedoggy said:


> Correction the Glock has three safeties Trigger safety, Drop safety and Firing pin safety. As for the 1911, I was an MP during the early 70's and always carried lock and cocked. I've seen a lot of them go off at the clearing barrel due to the ones that thought condition two was best. I do remember a manual that stated if you carry with one in the chamber and you bring the hammer down then there is a fourth saftey which is to bring the hammer back just a little and it will lock in place. If you have a gov't model you should have this. I would never use it.


The 1/2 cock position is not a safe way for a 1911 to be carried, ever. It's just asking for a discharge if the weapon is dropped, why John Browning put that position on the pistol is still an unanswered question.


----------



## scooter

progun47 said:


> The 1/2 cock position is not a safe way for a 1911 to be carried, ever. It's just asking for a discharge if the weapon is dropped, why John Browning put that position on the pistol is still an unanswered question.


Its not an unanswered question??It was put there to catch the hammerfall if for some (any) unforseen reason the hammer dropped without the trigger being pulled,as in drop the pistol from a running horse,or running from foxhole to foxhole and flopping in it,etc,etc


----------



## spacedoggy

As I stated I would never use the 1/2 cocked position. Only fully cocked and locked.


----------



## RONNIE J

*MUST BE RIGHT*

C & L must be right--That is the way we were taught in the service and we all know the GOVERNMENT IS ALWAYS CORRECT--just ask them.

:-D  :-D

RJ


----------



## michael t

*Re: MUST BE RIGHT*



RONNIE J said:


> C & L must be right--That is the way we were taught in the service and we all know the GOVERNMENT IS ALWAYS CORRECT--just ask them.
> 
> :-D  :-D
> 
> RJ


I don't know what service you were in but in my 13 years in Army I carried a 45 most of time first few years and all time when I switched to MP's Never was I taught C&L or was it allowed except when you were sure contact us about to take place. Only time I carried C&L was the year+ I was on special assigment off base in civies and packing my personal 45 Commander with the PM's approval. He still made me carry ball in stead of super vel.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I too have heard that most military were made to carry w/ the hammer down and no round in the chamber.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Re: MUST BE RIGHT*



michael t said:


> RONNIE J said:
> 
> 
> 
> C & L must be right--That is the way we were taught in the service and we all know the GOVERNMENT IS ALWAYS CORRECT--just ask them.
> 
> :-D  :-D
> 
> RJ
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what service you were in but in my 13 years in Army I carried a 45 most of time first few years and all time when I switched to MP's Never was I taught C&L or was it allowed except when you were sure contact us about to take place. Only time I carried C&L was the year+ I was on special assignment off base in civvies and packing my personal 45 Commander with the PM's approval. He still made me carry ball in stead of super vel.
Click to expand...

That was my point--how does an MP (or AP) know that contact is not just a wisp away no matter where the duty--but in all fairness C&L was our combat carry and ball is all we were issued. In KOREA my room mate was the base small arms instructor and ranted and raved --true most USAF personnel are issued the 38 spl at this time 30 years + ago --they were made to carry on an empty with the revolver--Most of my duty was spent on assignment to other branches or in civvis and in L.A. we were issued 38 supers--for what reason I am not sure. I was not AIR Police but did shoot with a lot of them on the range--but the service bosssssses are always right--huh-- :twisted: 
RJ


----------



## Guest

*Condition 2*

*...loaded with hammer down....not a single mishap in over 30 years 8) *


----------



## spacedoggy

but what happens when you need to use it. Hope you don't have to challeage anyone who is cocked and locked. I bet your finger goes on the trigger before it's needed. To each his own.


----------



## Guest

*It is how I have trained...*



spacedoggy said:


> but what happens when you need to use it. Hope you don't have to challeage anyone who is cocked and locked. I bet your finger goes on the trigger before it's needed. To each his own.


....the finger goes on the trigger when I decide it's time....'enuff said.


----------



## drifter44

*1911 cocked & locked*

That was a good article.Chuck Taylor knows his business. I carry in condition one.I don't worry about any one thinking it is not safe since they will not see it unless they are a BG assaulting me.


----------



## john doe.

RONNIE J said:


> That was my point--how does an MP (or AP) know that contact is not just a wisp away no matter where the duty--but in all fairness C&L was our combat carry and ball is all we were issued. In KOREA my room mate was the base small arms instructor and ranted and raved --true most USAF personnel are issued the 38 spl at this time 30 years + ago --they were made to carry on an empty with the revolver--Most of my duty was spent on assignment to other branches or in civvis and in L.A. we were issued 38 supers--for what reason I am not sure. I was not AIR Police but did shoot with a lot of them on the range--but the service bosssssses are always right--huh-- :twisted:
> RJ


I was an Air Force SP from 1979-1983. We always carried the .38 full, the M-16 with on in the chamber w/30 round mag and three spares.


----------



## scooter

tnoisaw said:


> I was an Air Force SP from 1979-1983. We always carried the .38 full, the M-16 with on in the chamber w/30 round mag and three spares.


+1 with toonoisy:mrgreen: 
6 years as a USAF AP and carried a S&W 38spl with all 6 holes full,when we carried m16's for nuke convoys had 120 rds and we were locked and loaded!


----------



## wetidlerjr

There is no other way to carry a 1911 type but "Cocked and Locked". Any other choice turns it in to no more than a short club. :mrgreen:


----------



## mw1311

Condition 1 Cocked & Locked is the only safe way to carry a 1911....of course you could carry it with empty chamber and hammer down but if you need to use the gun...do you have time to rack the slide? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## littlej72

Funny...I had a recent incident at my home that led me to examine this, it goes a little beyond carry. 

In any carry situation that I have been in cocked and locked for a 1911 gets my vote, I only carry with the assumption that I would have to engage someone else who has drawn. 

As far as nightstand etc. Im not so sure, everything I have is locked at home, I don't like it but I worry about someone getting into the stuff when Im not around.


----------

